# Does It Have To Be Driven?



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello. I'm going to be showing my Mk4 Series 2 Escort RS Turbo in the Arrive & Shine category. Would it be 'frowned upon' if I were to bring the car on the back of a truck or does it have to be driven there?

Thanks


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Who cares, as long as we get to see the beauty. In theory, you would have "arrived" by being there👍


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just park-up a couple of miles from the show, unload your Pride'n'Joy and drive into the show :thumb:......you'll be surprised how many people do this

Some people can get a bit funny and kick-up a fuss if they see you arriving with your car on the back of a truck or trailer.


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

trv8 said:


> Just park-up a couple of miles from the show, unload your Pride'n'Joy and drive into the show :thumb:......you'll be surprised how many people do this
> 
> Some people can get a bit funny and kick-up a fuss if they see you arriving with your car on the back of a truck or trailer.


This is what I'm worried about, people cursing me because I didn't drive it into the arena. Any ideas where I could park the truck near to the Ricoh?


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

its fine to have it tailored down, its taken into account when the car is judged


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

and if you worried about people cursing you for not driving it there, why are you posting on detailing world and asking for a location to sneakily unload it a few miles outside of the arena lol!


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> and if you worried about people cursing you for not driving it there, why are you posting on detailing world and asking for a location to sneakily unload it a few miles outside of the arena lol!


:wall: Fair point lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

StaticSmith said:


> :wall: Fair point lol


But still, if you want to truck it down there that;s absolutely fine. Its taken into consideration when the car is scored


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

My personal view is that cars should be driven not trailered....the 205 gets driven to all events that I take it to. A bit like Cortina Jim does with "tina" that boy does some serious miles in her and she is totally immaculate 

The only exception to this is when Peugeot UK take it for one of their events or magazine/tv shoots when it gets the VIP treatment of fully covered transporter (like any superstar should be treated! )

Scoring in the Top16 takes into account if the car is a daily driver, garaged, driven to show etc


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I can possibly understand trailering one of the top 16 cars for the showdown but not the arrive and shine


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

Well it that case then I'll drive it to the show lol I'll just dodge the flies on the way


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

blue tape and rip it off the front when your there.

Look forward to seeing your motor.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Cling Film the panels.....peel it off when your there :thumb:.

You'll get a few odd looks off people...but it does work.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

It's only frowned upon I'm my eyes if your pretending you drove too the show and guys like me who drive there compete against you and you really just drove round the corner, if you turn up with the trailer I couldn't care less coz we know that's what you done, you get me ?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Who cares how it gets there mate? The people who moan probably hadn't spent 10 hours under their car with a toothbrush. Enjoy your car mate, and screw the nay-sayers.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I agree with nick, arrive and shine should be for cars that are not trailer queens. Why not enter into the top 16 ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I agree with nick, arrive and shine should be for cars that are not trailer queens. Why not enter into the top 16 ?


Exactly Steve...I am gonna be entering the Saab to the arrive and shine just for a giggle


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Drive it man - Drive it ! - Don't you drive this particular car ? or is it just cos your showing it ?
I had my XJS in Thirlestane Classic car show almost two weeks ago, its only 30-odd miles from my home, but I drove it there (as were almost ALL of the several hundred cars on show !) Luckily it was a really nice day, so only dead bugs to remove from windscreen & front of car when I arrived.


----------



## fatttty (Jan 5, 2013)

My car was in Top 16 last year and was driven.. its a car at the end of the day lol! As said above its completely up to you at the end of the day. Is you car concours? I drove my Racing Puma to Ford Fair and entered concours last year and came away with best in class, then drove it home

Alex


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh err the old trailer debate - another can of worms LOL


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

The daftest thing about this whole thread is he's only a few minutes away in swadlincote anyway!!
Man up and drive it!!


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

My M5 has been voted in the top 16. I live close to Gatwick Airport and will be driving the car to the Ricoh, collecting dead flies and probably have yo clean it in direct sunlight upon arrival.
For me, prepping the car upon arrival is part of the fun. My car gets driven pretty much daily at the moment and I love it.



As mentioned by others, I only think its cheeky if you trailer itv skimming to have driven it but that's just my 2p


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

msb said:


> The daftest thing about this whole thread is he's only a few minutes away in swadlincote anyway!!
> Man up and drive it!!


I was gonna say the same, 30 odd miles to get there!! Man up!! It's the taking part that counts


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its a 40 min trip down the a444 dude, drive her


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

200 mile in mine today to Donnington Park , get it driven


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> its a 40 min trip down the a444 dude, drive her


40 minutes from swad to the ricoh:doublesho

Do it in the truck in less than half an hour


----------

